# I need a place to hunt



## Doug b (Nov 3, 2019)

Hello lucky hunters 
         I'm looking for a place to hunt if there are any clubs looking for a member or has some land to let someone hunt for the weekend pay as I go or lease


----------



## Doug b (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Doug b (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Doug b (Nov 3, 2019)

This is what I have let walk to get to this size I don't just shoot anything if I need meat I'll shoot a nanny doe or cull buck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2019)

Well alrighty then !!!  Not too many people let that crab claw 10ptr walk . . .  cough cough


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 3, 2019)

Looks like u have a place to hunt


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 3, 2019)

Try the land looking for members section


----------



## Doug b (Nov 3, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well alrighty then !!!  Not too many people let that crab claw 10ptr walk . . .  cough cough


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 3, 2019)

https://forum.gon.com/forums/land-or-club-available-georgia-only.100/


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 3, 2019)

And welcome.


----------



## Doug b (Nov 3, 2019)

I watched both of these bucks walk since they were small  and when I set out camera the land owner had the land cut down to nothing  and took my chance to get em I waited a season to long man it broke my hart


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 3, 2019)

Cut timber means nothing, probably see more deer


----------



## Doug b (Nov 3, 2019)

Nope not a tree left on property...I mean down to the dirt now there is a subdivision


----------



## Doug b (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Doug b (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Doug b (Nov 3, 2019)

But I did get another one the year before


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 3, 2019)

I wonder bout this thread


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 3, 2019)

Its an odd one


----------



## Bobby Linton (Nov 3, 2019)

Very impressive trail cam pics, but I must say you are going about finding a place to hunt in an odd way.  Might I suggest trying one of the many open wma's or national forest?  We are blessed with some wonderful public land opportunitys in Georgia.


----------



## Doug b (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm new at the gon post just throwing it out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2019)

Troll


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 3, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Doug b (Nov 3, 2019)

Not a troll just trying to find the right thread for a club or a lease and I'm having trouble finding the correct one  this is my first time ever so please don't judge


----------



## Milkman (Nov 3, 2019)

Doug b

I’m not judging you but it is November and you are just now looking for a place to hunt ???

You shared that your former hunting land has been cut and is now a subdivision. In my experience it usually takes a year or two for that to happen.

Again not judging but if you had started looking for land the day you learned of the owner’s plan you could be hunting now.


----------



## Doug b (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks....but I always had a place to hunt  but the land I had was harvested year before last and I hunted last year at Indian springs but I just found out that the land owner died and  I'm a truck driver and didn't find out  until a week ago......so I have been looking for a place and a friend told me about gon ...so I can see the confusing on what you are seeing  but that is how it it thanks  but a lot of times clubs are looking for members I know the session is about over but it gives me a chance for the next year


----------



## Milkman (Nov 3, 2019)

Doug b

Click on this link. These folks are looking for members

http://forum.gon.com/forums/land-or-club-available-georgia-only.100/


----------

